
Big Data Is a Sham - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/fast-company/big-data-is-a-sham-aac94894a568
======
xiphias2
,,Big companies are hoarding big data and doing nothing with it–except
invading our privacy.''

I'm not able to read the rest of the article, but I don't need to: this is a
lie, and I'm sure the author knows that, it's quite easy to find algorithms
that need lots of data.

